# Verkaufe Renault Clio 1.2 RN Bj 1992 Tüv & AU Neu



## blood3d (17. Januar 2011)

Hier die Ideale Winter/Anfängerkarre:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200566065481&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Wird Verkauft weil: Hab ich übrig 

Hab mir den Clio zugelegt, da ich erst dachte, dass an meinem eigentliche Winterauto der Motor fest ist. Was sich aber als Trugschluss herausstellte, somit ist der Clio übrig.
Habe einige Dinge an dem Auto repariert und getauscht, somit sollte er problemlos noch mehrere Winter halten.

Bei Fragen am besten Email oder PN


----------



## basti138 (17. Januar 2011)

Den Fendt würde ich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blood3d (17. Januar 2011)

No way,
den Stress den ich mir dadurch mit meinem Dad einhandeln würde wär mir das Geld nicht wert  ;-)


----------

